# Contemporary Drama Toolkit — Available Now!



## Spitfire Team (Jan 14, 2021)

Contemporary Drama Toolkit is AVAILABLE NOW!



Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/contemporary-drama-toolkit/


----------



## Simon Lee (Jan 14, 2021)

And the predictions are ?


----------



## mussnig (Jan 14, 2021)

I was expecting the first two expansions for Abbey Road (which Paul Thomson was teasering here) but it neither sounds like Legendary Low Strings nor like Sparkling Woodwinds. However, it would also kind of fit with the title of this thread but the title would also fit with a new Albion. But for a new Albion I would expect a more cinematic teaser (maybe more are coming?) ...


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 14, 2021)

Simon Lee said:


> And the predictions are ?


Spitfire announcing they're the ones releasing HOOPUS after all


----------



## Simon Lee (Jan 14, 2021)

Can we have a price so we know how much we are giving away on the 21st 🤪


----------



## Illico (Jan 14, 2021)

Call the firemen's, it's smoking!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

I hope it has legato


----------



## jneebz (Jan 14, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> I hope it has legato


SUPREME RIGHTEOUS QUANTUM POWER LEGATO


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 14, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> Spitfire announcing they're the ones releasing HOOPUS after all


LOL! This was what I was thinking!  

And we actually might get something then.....


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

"Your score in an instant" ?

Hopefully it doesn't taste like instant coffee


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 14, 2021)

Sounds like a sketching tool based on the tagline. A low-priced collection of "the greatest hits" from the Albion line? Just my wild guess.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 14, 2021)

daan1412 said:


> Sounds like a sketching tool based on the tagline. A low-priced collection of "the greatest hits" from the Albion line? Just my wild guess.


They more or less already have that. Some of the Originals are recycled from the discontinued Albion 1 and 2.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 14, 2021)

It's just a tempo plugin that speeds up whatever you write to 1,000,000bpm.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 14, 2021)

The tagline reminds me of British Drama Toolkit in its philosophy. Maybe EU Drama Toolkit?


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 14, 2021)

mussnig said:


> They more or less already have that. Some of the Originals are recycled from the discontinued Albion 1 and 2.


Sure, but I still can see them doing their version of Orchestral Essentials from ProjectSAM. A selection of patches from all Albions for like 200 euros. Could be a useful tool for those who don't intend to invest in this range.

PS. Also - no new recordings required. So it's something easy to make during the pandemic.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 14, 2021)

"ANNOUNCING THE NEXT TWO ABBEY ROAD ONE: FILM SCORING SELECTION LIBRARIES COMING EARLY 2021 — LEGENDARY LOW STRINGS AND SPARKLING WOODWINDS."

So I guess its related to Abbey Road One


----------



## ism (Jan 14, 2021)

jneebz said:


> SUPREME RIGHTEOUS QUANTUM POWER LEGATO


SUPREME RIGHTEOUS ***HYPER-LYRICAL*** QUANTUM POWER LEGATO

Seriously though, sounds more ambient and/or sound designy. Maybe something else in the LCO textures line?


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 14, 2021)

I think this will be more in the BT Phobos realm. Sounds like a hybrid library with electronic and "organically sourced" mangled stuff.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 14, 2021)

Sounds like a credit score service to me. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm guessing AI assisted score sketching. You string together a bunch of moods you're aiming for, it spits out chord progression and orchestration suggestions for you.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Jan 14, 2021)

ism said:


> SUPREME RIGHTEOUS ***HYPER-LYRICAL*** QUANTUM POWER LEGATO
> 
> Seriously though, sounds more ambient and/or sound designy. Maybe something else in the LCO textures line?


Yep that's pretty much the closest match with anything I have from SF right here. So perhaps another acoustic instrument sound designy/ambient toolkit. If there was standard orchestra in the new library, I'd think it would be in the teaser


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 14, 2021)

Your score, in an instant... hmm... I'm thinking a weekly show, something like The Voice, but for orchestral samples.

*"Rate My Flautando"*

You submit your best work and a panel of judges - Christian Henson (as John Legend), Homay Schmitz (as Gwen Stefani) and Paul Thomson (as a fat Blake Shelton) offer an instant score (marks out of ten) and coaching on how to maximise your flautando.

Yes, that's definitely it.


----------



## davidson (Jan 14, 2021)

Due to the 'in an instant' blurb, I'm going to guess its a hold down one-key for an evolving texture or pad type library - instant underscore.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 14, 2021)

Can't buy it. Non-Smoker.


----------



## cadmango (Jan 14, 2021)

The release of this on the same day when EW is releasing it's Opus products may not be a coincidence: A competing product for EW Opus Orchestrator maybe? (EW developed this in conjunction with Sonuscore;- think The Orchestra Complete, Action Strikes, Action Strings, Origins etc...) We will wait and see if this may be a Spitfire foray into orchestral color combos and phrase automation.

The Orchestra Complete/EW Orchestrator with their orchestration engines may pose strong potential future competition for the Albions/future Abbey Road series and Spitfire may have seen the writing on the wall to plug this hole.

Thinking about it; This would be the ultimate killer app: If one could combine any articulation from any Spitfire plugin to create colors, rhythms, and animations similar to that in The Orchestra....


----------



## Rossy (Jan 14, 2021)

cadmango said:


> The release of this on the same day when EW is releasing it's Opus products may not be a coincidence: A competing product for EW Opus Orchestrator maybe? (EW developed this in conjunction with Sonuscore;- think The Orchestra Complete, Action Strikes, Action Strings, Origins etc...) We will wait and see if this may be a Spitfire foray into orchestral color combos and phrase automation.
> 
> The Orchestra Complete with its orchestration engine may have become a strong potential future competitor for the Albions/future Abbey Road series and Spitfire may have seen the writing on the wall to plug this hole.
> 
> Thinking about it; This would be the ultimate killer app: If one could combine any articulation from any Spitfire plugin to create colors, rhythms and animations similar to that in The Orchestra....


Just took a look at EW Opus and I absolutely love the interface. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 14, 2021)

So... we'll have as usual (roll the dice)

1 = Subscription model
2 = N
3 = Cow bells
4 = A game changer !!
5 = I don't like Spitfire's marketing
6 = Take my money

Answer on the 21th 


PS: I love that there is a new toy I can't afford other day. Keeps the GAS going. And that's also why we're here, isn't it?


----------



## VivianaSings (Jan 14, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Sounds like a credit score service to me.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Not even joking - when I got the spam in my email today from Spitfire and the subject said "Your score in an instant" my very first thought was, "WTF? Is spitfire starting a credit service to allow people to buy libraries and finance them?" When I opened it, I laughed at the fact that I never even considered musical "score" when I saw that word. Must be because of all the spam I get these days about credit scores.




cadmango said:


> The release of this on the same day when EW is releasing it's Opus products may not be a coincidence: A competing product for EW Opus Orchestrator maybe? (EW developed this in conjunction with Sonuscore;- think The Orchestra Complete, Action Strikes, Action Strings, Origins etc...) We will wait and see if this may be a Spitfire foray into orchestral color combos and phrase automation.
> 
> The Orchestra Complete/EW Orchestrator with their orchestration engines may pose strong potential future competition for the Albions/future Abbey Road series and Spitfire may have seen the writing on the wall to plug this hole.
> 
> Thinking about it; This would be the ultimate killer app: If one could combine any articulation from any Spitfire plugin to create colors, rhythms, and animations similar to that in The Orchestra....


There are no such things as coincidences. You think it was a coincidence that CS released CSW and then Cinesamples put their woodwinds library on sale for 30% off?


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 14, 2021)

I think the "score in an instant" has to do with the next installment of Abbey Road...Ensemble patches...Doubt it's a brand new library.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 14, 2021)

Spitfire partners with Plugin Boutique to create Scaler 3 with Spitfire samples for a wide array of instruments.


----------



## styledelk (Jan 14, 2021)

Phrase Library


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 14, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Sounds like a credit score service to me.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I thought the same thing when I first saw that! lol 😂


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 14, 2021)

I NEED TO HAVE MY SCORE IN AN INSTANT!  THAT MEANS RIGHT NOW! 

YOU WANT ME TO WAIT A @%[email protected]%^%[email protected]% WEEK????


----------



## Beans (Jan 14, 2021)

I hate waiting, therefore I hate Spitfire Audio.


----------



## NothingToHide (Jan 14, 2021)

Well, it is obviously something for lazy composers, right?


----------



## JDK88 (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally, a John Williams score generator!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 14, 2021)

Downloadable when .... in 2021 ?

( _Luv Homay's outfit .... nuther persona _? )


----------



## purple (Jan 14, 2021)

Cinematic studio percussion?


----------



## mussnig (Jan 14, 2021)

styledelk said:


> Phrase Library


Yes, but a Spitfire Audio Composer Phrases Library, which means that if you play a C or D, a phrase composed by Christian Henson or Paul Thomson is playing and obviously if you play E, F or G, a phrase composed by Homay, Oliver or Louis is playing. And if you play a Secret Chord, you will unlock a never-heard before phrase from Andy Blaney!


----------



## Gauss (Jan 14, 2021)

Spitfire Orchestral Motions.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

they already have a lib that scores in an instant...





__





Spitfire Audio — British Drama Toolkit


Your score in an instant



www.spitfireaudio.com





BRITISH DRAMA TOOLKIT 2 ?​YOUR SCORE IN AN INSTANT again?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

Kontakt on his screen.....


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Kontakt on his screen.....



The eye on his right monitor is really similar to BDT...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> The eye on his right monitor is really similar to BDT...


That’s the clue he was giving out on Twitter well spotted.....😎


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 14, 2021)

Simon Lee said:


> And the predictions are ?


Hollywood Afflatus Albion Junkie Berlin Cinematic Emotional bulimic Kazoos. It's obvious.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 15, 2021)

Brexit Drama Toolkit


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Brexit Drama Toolkit


But why would it then use Kontakt? Native Instruments is a German company afaik ...


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 15, 2021)

Spifire Weed?!!


----------



## tritonely (Jan 15, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> The eye on his right monitor is really similar to BDT...


And on the BDT site it says 'your score in an instant' too! What kind of instruments do you want with the BDT-approach?


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

tritonely said:


> And on the BDT site it says 'your score in an instant' too! What kind of instruments do you want with the BDT-approach?


Maybe it's with larger Sections or Brass?


----------



## GNP (Jan 15, 2021)

It's definitely obvious....this allows you to just..... imagine a score, and POOOOFFF a wave file appears with your imagined score in it!


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

tritonely said:


> And on the BDT site it says 'your score in an instant' too! What kind of instruments do you want with the BDT-approach?


Or maybe judging from the short teaser, it's a hybrid library (meaning it also has some Synths) with BDT approach?


----------



## Akarin (Jan 15, 2021)

JDK88 said:


> Finally, a John Williams score generator!



If only clients still wanted JW type of scores...


----------



## Beans (Jan 15, 2021)

Akarin said:


> If only clients still wanted JW type of scores...


I used to do lots of projects for universities (several dozen, over the course of five years), such as inspirational videos for fundraising galas. "Make our fight song sound like a movie trailer" was a common request.

If you're familiar with the typical North American fight song, well, you'll feel my pain.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 15, 2021)

"this is... well it goes to the core of what we’re about. "
end
'your score in an instant'
=
tool for marketing yourself that gives you follow up scores on how successful the campaign is going


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 15, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> LOL! This was what I was thinking!
> 
> And we actually might get something then.....


Lol!
This can’t be the ARO installments?


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Lol!
> This can’t be the ARO installments?


No, because apparently (by Christian Henson's pic on Twitter) it's going to be a Kontakt Library.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 15, 2021)

Also, the BDTK page got the same line shown in the teaser but I highly doubt it’s anything related to that library.


----------



## tebling (Jan 15, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> tool for marketing yourself that gives you follow up scores on how successful the campaign is going


Isn't that a composer agent?


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 15, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Also, the BDTK page got the same line shown in the teaser but I highly doubt it’s anything related to that library.


Yeah, that monitor image is a little too obvious... Think it's a red herring.

Wait, that's it, SpitFire Red Herring--everything you write goes off on some unrelated built-in rhythm and key signature. Then it auto-opens BDT and ba da BING, you're score is ready for upload. The 21st can't get here fast enough...


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 15, 2021)

tebling said:


> Isn't that a composer agent?


but in software


----------



## icecoolpool (Jan 15, 2021)

It must be an expansion or sequel to British Drama Toolkit. The clues:

1) The tagline is the same as the one from BDT
2) The smokey image from the teaser trailer is on the BDT homepage.
3) Christian Henson has Kontakt in front of him with blue libraries with a grey bar loaded - very similar again to BDT (though clearly a darker shade of blue here than with BDT)

Under the the grey bar in the new product, it looks as though there may be some sort of sequencer for possible sound "evolutions" present.

Product Comparison:

BDT:







Spitfire´s First Product of 2021:






And the same image "enhanced" by AI:


----------



## dedene (Jan 15, 2021)

Is this related?


----------



## antanasb (Jan 16, 2021)

icecoolpool said:


> It must be an expansion or sequel to British Drama Toolkit. The clues:
> 
> 1) The tagline is the same as the one from BDT
> 2) The smokey image from the teaser trailer is on the BDT homepage.
> ...



From CSI:
“Zoom. Enhance..”

*Magic happens*

Seems we are getting there...


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jan 16, 2021)

You know if you guys stop posting predictions everytime spitfire shows a black picture, then we’ll force them to reveal what they are releasing day 1. Have a look at OT if you don’t believe me haha.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 16, 2021)

Despite all that PR bullshit, I háve to say that I love Spitfire's Ark series!
And the Youtube 'Studio Chat with...' series! But their Composer Cloud subscription still isn't for mé.


----------



## JeffvR (Jan 16, 2021)

Ah a tool for untalented composers so we can sound the same as everyone else


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 16, 2021)

British Drama Evos maybe?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 16, 2021)

JeffvR said:


> Ah a tool for untalented composers so we can sound the same as everyone else


Ah, one for me then.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Jan 16, 2021)

icecoolpool said:


> Spitfire´s First Product of 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevor Meier (Jan 16, 2021)

The Kontakt interface looks similar to Albion NEO with a reversed colour scheme


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 16, 2021)

FrozenIcicle said:


> You know if you guys stop posting predictions everytime spitfire shows a black picture, then we’ll force them to reveal what they are releasing day 1. Have a look at OT if you don’t believe me haha.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## dedene (Jan 16, 2021)

I’m already very happy they didn’t completely abandon the Kontakt ecosystem.


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 16, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> Your score in an instant


Just add water ?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 16, 2021)

Curious.

However, please don't be Epic Stephenson Steam band from Albion One. Because I already have Albion One. 😂


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 16, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Yes, but a Spitfire Audio Composer Phrases Library, which means that if you play a C or D, a phrase composed by Christian Henson or Paul Thomson is playing and obviously if you play E, F or G, a phrase composed by Homay, Oliver or Louis is playing. And if you play a Secret Chord, you will unlock a never-heard before phrase from Andy Blaney!


I thought David played the Secret Chord?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 16, 2021)

mussnig said:


> And if you play a Secret Chord


it will obviously please the Lord


----------



## PhilA (Jan 16, 2021)

The video on Instagram has been updated and it now says ‘A new drama toolkit’ so the Sherlock Holmes sleuths above were correct!


----------



## AJHnob (Jan 16, 2021)

Mornats said:


> The tagline reminds me of British Drama Toolkit in its philosophy. Maybe EU Drama Toolkit?


Or maybe Brexit Drama Toolkit??!


----------



## ism (Jan 16, 2021)

AJHnob said:


> Or maybe Brexit Drama Toolkit??!


Lots of not only droning, but whining.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 16, 2021)

I’ll just leave this here 😎


----------



## AJHnob (Jan 16, 2021)

ism said:


> Lots of not only droning, but whining.


as well as distorted infighting


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 16, 2021)

ANNOUNCEMENT — JANUARY 21st⁠ ⁠

Join us on Youtube for an exciting announcement with Spitfire Audio co-founder Christian Henson and a special guest — January 21st at 5pm GMT / 9am PT.⁠ 

Subscribe to our channel for updates: https://www.youtube.com/user/spitfireaudiollp


----------



## davidson (Jan 16, 2021)

Ok then, a Martin Phipps drama toolkit?


----------



## VivianaSings (Jan 16, 2021)

Another HZ branded spitfire tool? 

"Your score in an instant. Hit compose, get a few Braams, 250 measures of a drone, and a war drums loop. Sound indistinguishable from the real HZ in seconds."


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Jan 16, 2021)

*Mic drop:*






(Just kidding, no offense, guys)


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 16, 2021)

"In an instant" comes down to the composer. I saw a McDonalds sandwich roll by on an ad, and the music was one of the Steam Band plinky patches, just that, one finger, one sandwich. Unbelieveable. I'm pretty sure it was a Loegria thingy.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 18, 2021)

Hmm, COVID Drama Toolkit?


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 18, 2021)

"Crime Drama Toolkit" is my guess. ;P


----------



## mussnig (Jan 18, 2021)

Cinematic Drama Toolkit?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 18, 2021)

Will it be using Kontakt , or the SA-Player ?


----------



## mussnig (Jan 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Will it be using Kontakt , or the SA-Player ?


Seems like Kontakt; see this post: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ant-—-coming-january-21st.104342/post-4741910


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 18, 2021)

CD might be the initials of the Special Guest. 

Any guesses who it might be ?


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 18, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


>


Finally! That classic N sound!


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 18, 2021)

Looking at the colours and style of the promo video, my vote is for something around Albion Neo.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 18, 2021)

daan1412 said:


> "Crime Drama Toolkit" is my guess. ;P


thought so as well


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 18, 2021)

I wonder if Spitfire have sampled the drama zone.

That would be so Freudian since lots of their threads end up in it.....


----------



## Nico (Jan 18, 2021)

FILM NOIR TOOLKIT


----------



## ridgero (Jan 19, 2021)

Crime Drama Toolkit :D


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 19, 2021)

Maybe it was already known, but on Twitter Christian posted a picture of his screen, and you can read Sam Sim livestream, which makes sense given he made the first Drama Toolkit.


----------



## cadmango (Jan 19, 2021)

They couldn't face another Spitfire product review by Daniel James lasting seven hours so they made a library that could be reviewed in an instant...


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2021)

What is 'Instant' these days ? 10 Minutes ? or more ?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What is 'Instant' these days ? 10 Minutes ? or more ?


In theory 1/∞.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> In theory 1/∞.


Or 1/0 = Undefined Yet.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Or 1/0 = Undefined Yet.


You should never divide by zero. It causes black holes, rifts in the time/space continuum and all sorts of other shit. 

There are quite a few documentaries on Netflix that show what can happen......


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> You should never divide by zero. It causes black holes, rifts in the time/space continuum and all sorts of other shit.
> 
> There are quite a few documentaries on Netflix that show what can happen......


Yes, dividing by zero can cause lots of chaos, in mathematics it is an undefined value, now back to our definition of 'instant' related to the new library, are we talking 10 min. or more ?


----------



## holywilly (Jan 20, 2021)

I think it’s a synth heavy library, kind of excited.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 20, 2021)

Nooice! I love me some synths!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 20, 2021)

Sam Sim posted this on his Instagram


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 20, 2021)

If it is a Synth based library, I'm surely not interested.

I have enough HW, and SW Synths. Don't need a synth. tool-kit.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m guessing Contemporary Drama Toolkit.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## peladio (Jan 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> If it is a Synth based library, I'm surely not interested.
> 
> I have enough HW, and SW Synths. Don't need a synth. tool-kit.


Maybe it's a string library..we really need more of those


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 20, 2021)

peladio said:


> Maybe it's a string library..we really need more of those


Yes we do.


----------



## Rory (Jan 20, 2021)

easyrider said:


>



There's also this audio on Twitter:





And this photo:


----------



## el-bo (Jan 20, 2021)

'Come Dancing Toolkit' - Recorded at the edge of the dancefloor.

Recreate all your fav' ballroom classics, in an instant.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 20, 2021)

el-bo said:


> 'Come Dancing Toolkit' - Recorded at the edge of the dancefloor.
> 
> Recreate all your fav' ballroom classics, in an instant.


It's a 10 from me.


----------



## Bereckis (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm curious! The sound of the trailer reminds me more of Glacier Keys or synths. I don't see the strength of Spitfire Audio there.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 21, 2021)

We're premiering in 10 minutes!


----------



## mussnig (Jan 21, 2021)

Demos already online:


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 21, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Demos already online:



What the hell?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 21, 2021)

Are there any woodwinds in ?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 21, 2021)

So more synth based. And velocity based. Not good for me. I didn't have a lot of luck with the BDT because I couldn't press the top velocity with my keyboard. Or really, my fingers.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 21, 2021)

Contemporary Drama Toolkit is AVAILABLE NOW!



Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/contemporary-drama-toolkit/


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 21, 2021)

Sounds really good, definitely seems like a great inspiration / starting point in a cue / track!


----------



## Laddy (Jan 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So more synth based. And velocity based. Not good for me. I didn't have a lot of luck with the BDT because I couldn't press the top velocity with my keyboard. Or really, my fingers.


Are you using Cubase? I have the same problem with my keyboard, so if I need it, I turn on velocity compression (about 120%) in the track settings.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 21, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Are you using Cubase? I have the same problem with my keyboard, so if I need it, I turn on velocity compression (about 120%) in the track settings.


Cubase and ProTools. It isn't really a problem with the DAW, more with Kontakt. I don't have these issues with other instruments that I've noticed.


----------



## AndrewS (Jan 21, 2021)

Hah. Piano patch with baked in bird sounds from outside Christian's studio. Is ambient noise the new flautando?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 21, 2021)

The intro price plus BDT discount is a marvelous deal! 
Just went for it without watching any other walkthrough (except for the live event). I wouldn't do that normally, but the deadline is near and new tools for inspiritaion are always cool and brighten the long days in the den.

Also I remember how I wasn't interested in the BDT when it first came out. I bought it later as part of the ton (black friday deal) and was amazed by the intuitive workflow.

Anyway, looking forward to try it out


----------



## mussnig (Jan 21, 2021)

AndrewS said:


> Hah. Piano patch with baked in bird sounds from outside Christian's studio. Is ambient noise the new flautando?


Yeah, have been wondering about this too. I really like the sound of the piano but I am not sure that I always want the sound of the birds as well ...


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 21, 2021)

What's with all this "compose without the theory" inverted-snobbery nonsense? (Sounds great btw!)


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Jan 21, 2021)

What's the introductary price if you have BDT?


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> What's with all this "compose without the theory" inverted-snobbery nonsense?


If you feel intimidated by it and it prevents you from trying, that's the message for you


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 21, 2021)

Ahlbom88 said:


> What's the introductary price if you have BDT?


I'm seeing $126.89.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 21, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> If you feel intimidated by it and it prevents you from trying, that's the message for you


Yeah but I'm sceptical that this will actually enable you to compose without theory any more than Neo made writer's block a thing of the past.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 21, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> If you feel intimidated by it and it prevents you from trying, that's the message for you


Also says 126,89 € for me.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> What's with all this "compose without the theory" inverted-snobbery nonsense? (Sounds great btw!)


You still need some theory. How will you know what chords to use?

It's more "Compose without the orchestration"


----------



## mussnig (Jan 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yeah but I'm sceptical that this will actually enable you to compose without theory any more than Neo made writer's block a thing of the past.


I got Neo recently but I have to say for sure that some patches are inspirational for sure (not that music is going to write itself - but it for sure helps).


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yeah but I'm sceptical that this will actually enable you to compose without theory any more than Neo made writer's block a thing of the past.


Maybe it will help you pay for the library, though...


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So more synth based. And velocity based. Not good for me. I didn't have a lot of luck with the BDT because I couldn't press the top velocity with my keyboard. Or really, my fingers.


Try editing the velocity curve on the instrument  That helps a lot with BDT.


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> You still need some theory. How will you know what chords to use?
> 
> It's more "Compose without the orchestration"


here you go again being all nuanced......


----------



## Getsumen (Jan 21, 2021)

Didn't realize spitfire was still releasing with kontakt. Huh


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 21, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Maybe it will help you pay for the library, though...


For sure it sounds super-useful for busy media composers!


----------



## Delboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Not much of a discount for those already having BDT (£109 !).. when the collection is only £20 more incl BDT 
... BDT cost me over £109 in the first instance. Real shame.


----------



## modularg2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Got it! Instant buy


----------



## antanasb (Jan 21, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Didn't realize spitfire was still releasing with kontakt. Huh



Probably Native Instruments trying to lure them back in with better pricing, and they just used the occasion?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 21, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Not much of a discount for those already having BDT (£109 !).. when the collection is only £20 more incl BDT
> ... BDT cost me over £109 in the first instance. Real shame.


How much Is the collection when you click on it?


----------



## Laddy (Jan 21, 2021)

It's because you are logged in. Log out and check the price again


----------



## Markrs (Jan 21, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Not much of a discount for those already having BDT (£109 !).. when the collection is only £20 more incl BDT
> ... BDT cost me over £109 in the first instance. Real shame.


I don't have BDT and the collection is £258 for me


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 21, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> What's with all this "compose without the theory" inverted-snobbery nonsense? (Sounds great btw!)



I can only imagine what Spitfire are faced with, confronting a burgeoning audience of people who want to make music without having a lot of experience. It's clearly an audience who want stuff but are intimidated and ill-prepared to deal with a library of discrete articulations. Maybe never heard an orchestra; never swooned to anything but pop music.

Consider, on the other hand, that this thing is a hot toy for someone who has a bit of theory. Sounds great. Would I have an afternoon or more of fun? Yup.

That wall of people who already have every instrument and section in the world. What a mean bunch of stodgy crossed-armed critics who aren't ever satisfied. Is that a market? Noooo. Why not attract some people who really want to have fun?

Did the Korg Triton ruin music? No. It entranced, invited, served as a welcome mat. It also became an icon of musical history. 

I'm not at all saying you're crossing your arms or mean or anything like that. I'm just looking at this from a perspective that embraces a larger market. Look, music is not easy. It's like any other discipline. A lot of people just weren't lucky enough to get a head start. Do I want new music? Feck yeah. Music comes from hearts and people and experiences. 

I wanna hear it.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 21, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Probably Native Instruments trying to lure them back in with better pricing, and they just used the occasion?


Well BDT was Kontakt and also Ablion NEO was Kontakt (it was only released a year ago). Afaik they only use their player for libs that do stuff that is hard to do for them in Kontakt (e.g. lots of mics, spill mics, more sophisticated TM, etc.)


----------



## easyrider (Jan 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I don't have BDT and the collection is £258 for me


same.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 21, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I can only imagine what Spitfire are faced with, confronting a burgeoning audience of people who want to make music without having a lot of experience. It's clearly an audience who want stuff but are intimidated and ill-prepared to deal with a library of discrete articulations. Maybe never heard an orchestra; never swooned to anything but pop music.
> 
> Consider, on the other hand, that this thing is a hot toy for someone who has a bit of theory. Sounds great. Would I have an afternoon or more of fun? Yup.
> 
> ...


Yep I totally see this from a marketing point of view but I'm worried that this is luring those people in with false promises. (I mean I'll probably buy it myself!)


----------



## Rory (Jan 21, 2021)

easyrider said:


> How much Is the collection when you click on it?


If you don't own either toolkit, in USD the collection costs $150 for each library. After February 11, the price for each will be $200.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I don't have BDT and the collection is £258 for me


Strange. I don't have BDT, yet it says it's £129 for me.



> OWNERS OF BDT SAVE OVER 30% ON CDT​PRICE SHOWN INCLUDES THIS SAVING (ENSURE YOU ARE LOGGED IN)​REGULAR INTRODUCTORY PRICE: £129 / $149 / €149​


I'm in the UK.

EDIT: Ah, it's £258 for the _collection_. Sorry, I think I may have misunderstood.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 21, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Well BDT was Kontakt and also Ablion NEO was Kontakt (it was only released a year ago). Afaik they only use their player for libs that do stuff that is hard to do for them in Kontakt (e.g. lots of mics, spill mics, more sophisticated TM, etc.)



I can see that.. Though, I still think, NI taxes for having a Kontakt Player library is significant..

I think that they did it like that with Albion an CDT to have continuity in the product line and maybe moreso — due to lack of abilities of their Spitfire engine, especially with sample mangling like in Albion series...

Just my thoughts?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 21, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Strange. I don't have BDT, yet it says it's £129 for me.
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK.


That's the intro price vs the collection price


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> That's the intro price vs the collection price


Yes, just realised my mistake.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 21, 2021)

Interesting.

But a PASS on this for me. Sorry, I don't use samples/Kontakt for synth sounds. I use HW and SW Synths.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 21, 2021)

peladio said:


> Maybe it's a string library..we really need more of those


This, but unironically


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 21, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I can only imagine what Spitfire are faced with, confronting a burgeoning audience of people who want to make music without having a lot of experience.




Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But a PASS on this for me. Sorry, I don't use samples/Kontakt for synth sounds. I use HW and SW Synths.



It's funny -- this is normally my attitude about sampled synths, too. But Spitfire does this kind of thing really, really well. (Maybe because Christian came out of the electronic music scene?) I've used the synths from Bernard Herrman for sci-fi-oriented rock and even pop sounds.

This might be too soft and wispy for me, but it's still pretty intriguing. (Plus: electric violin and cello!)

EDIT: the vocals are also very nice, thought probably not nice enough to justify the purchase in and of themselves.


----------



## method1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice sounds, there's a lot of similar content in Omnisphere & Keyscape though.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 21, 2021)

Sounds great - no surprise there. Spitfire's M.O. I need to dig into BDT more.


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 21, 2021)

This kind of "contemporary sound" is not my cup of tea at all... which is why the library could actually be a useful tool for me in case I'm ever asked to write something in a similar style. I'm not planning to buy, but I recognise the potential here.


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 21, 2021)

Some great texture sounds in this library, perfect if you're not much into sound design or just starting out


----------



## mussnig (Jan 21, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I can see that.. Though, I still think, NI taxes for having a Kontakt Player library is significant..
> 
> I think that they did it like that with Albion an CDT to have continuity in the product line and maybe moreso — due to lack of abilities of their Spitfire engine, especially with sample mangling like in Albion series...
> 
> Just my thoughts?


I've thought about this as well. And sure, Kontakt Licenses cost them money. But developing and maintaining your own player is also very expensive. So yes, probably on the long run it will pay off for them, but I don't think they do this purely out of financial reasons. With Kontakt you basically don't need to care too much about all the different DAWs, OS, etc but things like that can give you a headache if you have your own player - it's quite a commitment on their part for sure.

Also, they have Orbis running in their own player and it looks to me like their usual EDNA engine (so I don't think they would have too much trouble making an Albion in their Player). Also Symphonic Motions runs in their player and seems to use some quite advanced time streching algorithms ...


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 21, 2021)

Exploring the patches now.. Wow @Spitfire Team . 

The programming is outstanding!


----------



## sumVI (Jan 21, 2021)

Spitfire’s velocity-triggered concept, found in BDT, is fantastic! 

I am so pleased they have made another velocity library. I hope more will follow.

It is similar to playing MPE designed libraries such as Roli’s Equator, and perfect for someone who likes to play simply for the sake of playing.

Thank you Spitfire!


----------



## muddyblue (Jan 21, 2021)

Sounds great, I love it, price is absolute fair!


----------



## LTS (Jan 21, 2021)

Sounds amazing, congratulations to Spitfire's team


----------



## ism (Jan 21, 2021)

Definitely too ambient for me. 

Until Christian mentioned the "neo-flautando" ....


----------



## styledelk (Jan 21, 2021)

This is a yes for me. I already have some stuff to use it for.


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 21, 2021)

The inclusion of the electric violin and cello is intriguing. There aren't a whole lot of libraries with those types of instruments.


----------



## KEM (Jan 21, 2021)

I haven’t been excited for a Spitfire library in a very long time but I gotta say, after watching the walkthrough I’m really liking the sound of this library and the programming approach they took with it, I’ll probably end up getting it eventually.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Cubase and ProTools. It isn't really a problem with the DAW, more with Kontakt. I don't have these issues with other instruments that I've noticed.


I agree that the velocity control in the BDT is something I don't like either. This may be different with the instruments offered in the CDT.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 21, 2021)

"Less theory more feeling" and "Your score in an instant"?

That's some obnoxious marketing.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 21, 2021)

sumVI said:


> Spitfire’s velocity-triggered concept, found in BDT, is fantastic!
> 
> I am so pleased they have made another velocity library. I hope more will follow.
> 
> ...


mmm yes, triggering louder sample layers via velocity... very innovative


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So more synth based. And velocity based. Not good for me. I didn't have a lot of luck with the BDT because I couldn't press the top velocity with my keyboard. Or really, my fingers.


this should help:


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 21, 2021)

I watched the promo live. This is not a library for me, but it sounds brilliant. I can't speak for the functionality, but I have no doubts it's equal in quality. 

I was most interested to hear Homay's voice sampled. Those patches sounded lovely. I would be interested in an updated BDT that included Homay vocal patches.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 21, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> this should help:



Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Thanks I will check it out.


Why my good friend? Why?

dzilizzi said:

“I just bought the rest of Berlin. I can't look at any of these until they are at least 3 years old.....



No, really, I may think about CSW. But not until next Black Friday. I have too much new stuff to learn right now.“





Can I quote you? lol


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 21, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Why my good friend? Why?
> 
> dzilizzi said:
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking of BDT which I already have. Never really use it because I can't play hard enough to get past the lowest velocity. So until that one works, this isn't even on the radar. 

But you are right. My name is Dzilizzi and I have an addiction to VI's. And reverbs. And those midi tools that are supposed to write music for you but never actually work.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 22, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I was actually thinking of BDT which I already have. Never really use it because I can't play hard enough to get past the lowest velocity. So until that one works, this isn't even on the radar.
> 
> But you are right. My name is Dzilizzi and I have an addiction to VI's. And reverbs. And those midi tools that are supposed to write music for you but never actually work.



😂 I’m just playing with you,I was so shocked (and amused)when you said that I made it into a note so I can paste it and be your voice of reason with GAS while I entertain myself!


----------



## BradHoyt (Jan 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> this should help:



A side note. I can't stand using the mouse to draw the microscopic custom velocity curve. I wish they had a couple basic controls to do quick and uniform adjustments.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 22, 2021)

Before the release I was hoping:
"please don't be another hybrid toolkit,please don't be another hybrid toolkit,please don't be another hybrid toolkit,please don't be another hybrid toolkit,...."

Spitfire is my favorite developer and I can't wait for anything they do.... 
I'm just not much into this style, even though it surely can be use useful as it sounds really great....
The market is starting to get saturated with this hybrid sound design stuff...

I was hoping for it to be like British Drama (one of my favs!) Organic and evolving...
Now I'm waiting for the Abbey Road extensions with trepidation. I want my legatos in Abbey Road!


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 22, 2021)

OK, after watching through half of the official playthrough, here are my thoughts. The idea and concept of these DT libraries appeal to me quite a lot - I'm not classically trained so I always prefer to get as big a picture as possible during the initial recording (performance). However, as the owner of BDT I must confirm that while this system promises exactly the same, things are not as straightforward in practice. For me, BDT had turned out to be more a source of delicate orchestral colors for some solo roles rather than a textural tool, which seems to be its primary scope.

Speaking of textures, from what I've heard thus far, the sounds in this library are 100% "up my alley". In fact, now I feel a bit bad in a retrospective for getting eDNA Earth, as I was hoping to find more sounds exactly like this in that particular library. So, CDT will definitely be on my radar in hopefully a better (financial) future.

On the other hand, I also feel that it is possible to get very close to the sonic aesthetic of this collection by using several other SA libraries that I have, as well as with many sounds available thanks to Spitfire Labs and Pianobook series.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 22, 2021)

Will the Intro-Price for BDT owners be like this forever or is it ending after the intro period?


----------



## Joulupukki (Jan 22, 2021)

Nothing I absolutely need now.


----------



## milford59 (Jan 22, 2021)

Why does it look like you have to smash the keyboard with a sledgehammer to get to the top Velocity layer ?? (on CBT as well as on BDT).


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 22, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So more synth based. And velocity based. Not good for me. I didn't have a lot of luck with the BDT because I couldn't press the top velocity with my keyboard. Or really, my fingers.


Check your daw, I'm sure you have there a midi plugin/tool to let you create your own velocity curve.

Edit:
Note to my self, don't replay to a post in page 3 if there are another 7 pages in the thread. there is a good chance everything was sorted out before you thought you are the only one in the world with a solution.

Edit 2:
Never post anything before you finish your morning coffee. there is a good chance you'll need to edit that post anyway... and the edit you added to that post.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 22, 2021)

Now they did a SPECIAL VIDEO for the VELOCITY problem


----------



## Rory (Jan 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Now they did a SPECIAL VIDEO for the VELOCITY problem



Quite straightforward.


----------



## Rory (Jan 22, 2021)

Guy Michelmore takes the new library for a spin:


----------



## ptram (Jan 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Now they did a SPECIAL VIDEO for the VELOCITY problem


Wouldn't it be easier if they allowed an alternative way of selecting each layer? A different MIDI message, or a dedicated Solo button.

Paolo


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Jan 22, 2021)

I bought it for alternative rock production and I loved it. I have BDT but I don't use it because the sound is too delicate and wet for my goals but CDT is a different beast. You have so many usable sounds. You can adjust the envelope in order to get sounds that have more attack and less decay, which are more suitable for songwriting. The main value of this library to me are the sounds themselves. They are extremely unique and beautiful. I'll finish by saying that though I buy hybrid tools all the time, I seldom used them. With this one, I started a song immediately after going through sounds. Enjoy!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 22, 2021)

ptram said:


> Wouldn't it be easier if they allowed an alternative way of selecting each layer? A different MIDI message, or a dedicated Solo button.
> 
> Paolo


In BDT you have all velocity-layers as seperate instruments in a special folder - so you can load and play each layer solo like you need it. Dont know if they have these presets also in CDT 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ptram (Jan 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> In BDT you have all velocity-layers as seperate instruments in a special folder


You are right. They are in the Advanced folder.

Yet, I think that an alternative way to select the techniques in the combo would be useful. Still using the bespoke set, but crossfading the individual components, for example, with a fader.

Paolo


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 22, 2021)

For example the "advanced cello"-folders with the solo layers:

BDT





CDT


----------



## Banquet (Jan 22, 2021)

Also, with BDT you can change the values of the velocity layers. I queried whether you could do this with Spitfire support and Jack very kindly did me a video on how to do it. I think it was in the spanner icon. It might also be possible with CDT.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh, weird - its super soft playing and easy to reach the high velocity layer now without changing anything 🧐 🤔

View attachment VID_20210122_172244.mp4


----------



## Mornats (Jan 22, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> OK, after watching through half of the official playthrough, here are my thoughts. The idea and concept of these DT libraries appeal to me quite a lot - I'm not classically trained so I always prefer to get as big a picture as possible during the initial recording (performance). However, as the owner of BDT I must confirm that while this system promises exactly the same, things are not as straightforward in practice. For me, BDT had turned out to be more a source of delicate orchestral colors for some solo roles rather than a textural tool, which seems to be its primary scope.
> 
> Speaking of textures, from what I've heard thus far, the sounds in this library are 100% "up my alley". In fact, now I feel a bit bad in a retrospective for getting eDNA Earth, as I was hoping to find more sounds exactly like this in that particular library. So, CDT will definitely be on my radar in hopefully a better (financial) future.
> 
> On the other hand, I also feel that it is possible to get very close to the sonic aesthetic of this collection by using several other SA libraries that I have, as well as with many sounds available thanks to Spitfire Labs and Pianobook series.


Totally agree with you on all of those points in particular what you said about BDT being more suited to delicate orchestral colours for solo roles rather than for textures. That's how it turns out when I use it.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 22, 2021)

Just watching the walkthrough & the individual instruments / vocals sound amazing & so up my street! Like the bends & drops! Gaaah I’m so tempted! Or I wonder if it’ll be at this intro price in the spring sale


----------



## Rick McGuire (Jan 22, 2021)

Definitely will pick this up in the near future. Love the guitar. Gives me HGW Martian vibes


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 22, 2021)

This looked right up my alley, despite having a nice stable of hardware synths and effects and most of the major (and many lesser known) soft synths one would want for this kind of stuff, not to mention a significant portion of Spitfire's catalog.

*Executive Summary*
Beautiful sounds, fantastic programming, not enough content for a $200 library.

*My Full Take*
I'll start off with the negative: there just isn't as much content as I've come to expect from Spitfire, especially for a $200 library. There are only 116 individual patches, and those are subdivided into 6 categories. Given the way they're positioning the library, I expect that I'll quickly be picking out these sounds in a ton of projects in the next year or two.

While I doubt it's in the product plan, I'd love to see a future update with more patches. I'm not sure more sampling is needed, though more mangling of what's there would be welcome.

Ok, that's out of the way, now for the positive. What *is* there is wonderful. The programming is excellent, the sounds are gorgeous, and everything is just naturally playable. I played for a few hours after the download completed last night and got lost in it several times.

This really is a nice "shortcut" library, just as they're positioning it. I could come up with similar stuff with my various equipment and software, but these are already perfectly programmed and ready to go. I also found them very playable - I haven't had the velocity problems that other people have mentioned in this thread, but I use a K2600XS as my controller and have dialed in my action to my needs over the years. I do have some issues with BDT not always behaving nicely, but didn't run into that in my initial explorations of CDT.

Special call out to the guitar and voice patches... they sound wonderful!

I'm glad I got this on sale... I might not be as warm about it if I'd paid the full $200. But if you don't have any libraries of this type and are wanting to get into it, or if you like what you hear on the walkthroughs and aren't expecting a wealth of additional hidden gems, it's a beautiful collection of sounds and a joy to play.

My current feeling, admittedly after only a few hours with it, is that I'll definitely be using this, but suspect it's going to be one of those "bread and butter" base layer libraries for me. It will sit nicely under other things, but I don't know that I'll let it come to the forefront too often without some major post-processing, simply because I'm expecting to hear the same patches in a lot of places.

(Addendum Edit: I forgot to mention this above. Where BDT has become a "decorative" library for me for adding texture, spice, and "life" to things that might otherwise be static, CDT is on the other end of the spectrum - it's the core layer that other things will sit on.)


----------



## Banquet (Jan 22, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> *Executive Summary*
> Beautiful sounds, fantastic programming, not enough content for a $200 library.


It's funny, I was thinking the exact opposite... I paid £109 for CDT and it's got a whopping 28gb of content. I can't think many libraries with more content per £... There's certainly a lot more here than in BDT. For me it's also all good stuff I might well use, with many patches being exceptional.


----------



## Rory (Jan 22, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> I also found them very playable - I haven't had the velocity problems that other people have mentioned in this thread, but I use a K2600XS as my controller and have dialed in my action to my needs over the years. I do have some issues with BDT not always behaving nicely, but didn't run into that in my initial explorations of CDT.


There's a simple tweak in Kontakt to address this:


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 22, 2021)

Banquet said:


> It's funny, I was thinking the exact opposite... I paid £109 for CDT and it's got a whopping 28gb of content. I can't think many libraries with more content per £... There's certainly a lot more here than in BDT. For me it's also all good stuff I might well use, with many patches being exceptional.


As I mentioned, I don't know that they need to add any more samples (28 GB is definitely substantial), it's that there are only 116 patches in the entire library. Compare that to Earth, which is 26 GB, $50 cheaper, and has over 1,000 presets. A decent number of those are minor variations, but that's what gives me a bit more breathing room in finding a sound that's more likely to be unique-ish.

It's certainly not my position that quantity > quality, just that the amount of variety in CDT is a bit thin for a library at this price point (for me). Not that I can't work around that with effects, layering with other things, etc. I'm probably just spoiled by the other SF libraries I have.

Again, I think CDT sounds wonderful and it's a joy to play. I don't regret the purchase and will definitely be using it. And in fairness, had I actually bothered to read the marketing blurb on the product page, I would have known right up front:



> Across 72 individual instrument patches and 44 combinations, expression is baked into each sound, leaving you to focus on your music instead of software menus.



As the old saying goes, "It does what it says on the tin" and perhaps that baked-in expression is part of the reason more variations aren't possible.

But the other part of the description is also accurate - it is a professionally curated, hit the ground running, compositionally focused library. And I'm totally fine with that. I look forward to using it.

I just plan on using it early before "that sound" is all over 100s of indie films and documentaries.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 22, 2021)

CDT sounds pretty great, although a bit heavy on the baked-in reverb/delay processing.

One thing that would’ve been nice, especially for this one since so much of it is these long washed out textures, is the option to cross fade between the velocity layers with mod wheel (or maybe pitch wheel, since that is centered, so you could move up or down from current position). Play a key, then use the wheel to fade to adjacent layers. Could be the best of both worlds.

Also, as an owner of BDT I wish they would add the same adsr controls that are now on the front page in CDT. It’s a pain to have to go digging in the wrench to shape the envelope in BDT.


----------



## fiction (Jan 22, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> This looked right up my alley, despite having a nice stable of hardware synths and effects and most of the major (and many lesser known) soft synths one would want for this kind of stuff, not to mention a significant portion of Spitfire's catalog.
> 
> *Executive Summary*
> Beautiful sounds, fantastic programming, not enough content for a $200 library.
> ...


I have to agree with you on this. The library sounds great and is very useful but there's not many content considering how recognisable it will be after a while. 28GB sounds like a lot but the amount different sounds/patches and combinations are not that many. A future update with some added sounds would be very nice indeed. 

That said, it has a wonderful sound and works really well to layer or add that bit of "something" on top of cues and I'm grateful that cool libraries like this are released, we can always process the sounds and take them to new sonic realms and it's obviously very useful to have an alternative to hardware synths/guitars when time is really tight.


----------



## zach.mx (Jan 22, 2021)

Impulse bought this and am extremely happy with it. Just spent the last hour cruising through some of the sounds and they're really sweet. I didn't have any of these hybrid/weird textural libraries before this, but there are definitely lots of inspiring textures and lead patches. I'll probably continue to focus on growing my orchestra from here on out, but I think this is going to be a great addition to my collection.


----------



## Banquet (Jan 22, 2021)

fiction said:


> 28GB sounds like a lot but the amount different sounds/patches and combinations are not that many. A future update with some added sounds would be very nice indeed.


That's always the problem buying sample libraries which have sounds like these. You can use the same violin legato in countless scores, but the same synth lead will soon get old. However 28gb of content for this price is really good value and CDT adds an ADSR, maps a filter to the mod wheel and has two signals which sound quite different. This opens up far more possibilities for changing the sounds than BDT did. That, combined with how gorgeous some of the patches are, convinced me to get it.


----------



## SteveK (Jan 23, 2021)

Don’t get me wrong it sounds great in the demo videos and Paul’s walkthrough.

I’m tempted...I love Spitfire...

But...I have Omnisphere, Zebra, Korg legacy and a load of analog and digital hardware synths and Wavetable in Ableton Live...I’m thinking I can get similar and many other layers with not too much hard work.

But it’s super quick, sounds brilliant out the box and from what people are saying it’s a joy to play and get lost in it.

Anyone else in the same quandary...


----------



## AndyP (Jan 23, 2021)

SteveK said:


> Don’t get me wrong it sounds great in the demo videos and Paul’s walkthrough.
> 
> I’m tempted...I love Spitfire...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it a predicament. It's more of a trade-off between needing and wanting. 
With the tools and VIs I have, I can create very similar sounds myself.
Very useful is Zone Matrix with which 8 layers with different dynamic ranges and play zones (and more) can be defined.
In the course of the TON sales I got BDT and use it very rarely. 
In this respect I do not have CDT on my list.


----------



## Christof (Jan 23, 2021)

SteveK said:


> Don’t get me wrong it sounds great in the demo videos and Paul’s walkthrough.
> 
> I’m tempted...I love Spitfire...
> 
> ...


Same here, after all these years I just scratched the surface of Omnisphere

And I just bought an electric Cello that runs through a Kemper Profiler, way more expensive than CDT but I can create my unique sounds that no-one else uses.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2021)

Christof said:


> Same here, after all these years I just scratched the surface of Omnisphere
> 
> And I just bought an electric Cello that runs through a Kemper Profiler, way more expensive than CDT but I can create my unique sounds that no-one else uses.


That’s the key...Christian Henson says it all the time “Find your own voice “

Guy says it here when he demos it



Sounds amazing though...I might pick it up....


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 23, 2021)

SteveK said:


> But...I have Omnisphere, Zebra, Korg legacy and a load of analog and digital hardware synths and Wavetable in Ableton Live...I’m thinking I can get similar and many other layers with not too much hard work.
> ...
> Anyone else in the same quandary...


You bet. 
At the risk of repeating myself ... ever since I bought the full version of Bitwig some months ago I've been mainly generating similar hybrid vibes and patterns in the grid, including a bunch of auto generators. Take a bunch of samplers containing multi-samples of all sorts, throw in some wabetable or swarm oscillators, filters, envelopes, FX and whatnot, all with just a couple clicks and (cross-)modulate the living cr.p out of that mess until your completely spaced out and your long-suffering CPU starts melting. To me it doesn't get much better, especially with a helpful community of like-minded folks like e.g. Polarity and Tâches who are equally passionate and regularly share their latest constructions on youtube. 
So yeah, nothing against SA or CDT, I watched PT's walkthough on UT; well done with some sweet sounds in there, but again I prefer home cooking over a limited variety of pre-fab TV dinners any day of the week (and wouldn't buy anything that has the word 'drama' on the box anyway). YMMV, as usual.



easyrider said:


> That’s the key...Christian Henson says it all the time “Find your own voice “


Word ... greetings from the edge of space 🖖


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 23, 2021)

AndyP said:


> I wouldn't call it a predicament. It's more of a trade-off between needing and wanting.
> With the tools and VIs I have, I can create very similar sounds myself.
> Very useful is Zone Matrix with which 8 layers with different dynamic ranges and play zones (and more) can be defined.
> In the course of the TON sales I got BDT and use it very rarely.
> In this respect I do not have CDT on my list.


I think if you are a media composer under a deadline, things like this are very useful, as you don't have to muck about trying to make a bunch of sounds work together. But for a hobbyist like me, it's a better learning experience to do the mucking around to figure out how to get sounds like that. 

Of course, when I get tired of mucking about and it's 40% off? Things might change.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2021)

Props for those with chops .... and penchant for creating similar content. 
Have BDT, so $127. for CDT is well worth it for _instant gratification. _


----------



## davidson (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> In BDT you have all velocity-layers as seperate instruments in a special folder - so you can load and play each layer solo like you need it. Dont know if they have these presets also in CDT 🤷‍♂️


Did anyone confirm whether CDT also has the layers split out?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 23, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I think if you are a media composer under a deadline, things like this are very useful, as you don't have to muck about trying to make a bunch of sounds work together. But for a hobbyist like me, it's a better learning experience to do the mucking around to figure out how to get sounds like that.


Yes. And the opposite can also be true. Sometimes a library like this can jump start the mucking about with other tools.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 23, 2021)

Fantastic work on this one lads. Some real gems in here!!

-DJ


----------



## Marsen (Jan 23, 2021)

CDT is the best library, I ever bought from Spitfire. Incredible.


----------



## Geistersound (Jan 24, 2021)

Having bought the original toolkit, I saw the asking price was £109, and caved in. There's some great stuff here.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hy, can you tell me what download size is this library ...
They say : 28.00 GB disk space required during install..but is it not the download size.. Is this library really 28 gb ?
Thanks.


----------



## Banquet (Jan 24, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Hy, can you tell me what download size is this library ...
> They say : 28.00 GB disk space required during install..but is it not the download size.. Is this library really 28 gb ?
> Thanks.


I agree the Spitfire info isn't obviously clear re. the differences between space required for install and space actually used. BCT download is 27,74 gb and that's the space it's currently using on my HD.


----------



## Banquet (Jan 24, 2021)

One of the things I really like about BCT is how much you can alter the sound. I was going through the Electric Violin patches last night and one was a bit too buzzy for me, but lowering the filter and putting a nice long attack and release on, and then turning up mix2 a bit, really rounded it off into the most beautiful ambient string pad.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 24, 2021)

Banquet said:


> I agree the Spitfire info isn't obviously clear re. the differences between space required for install and space actually used. BCT download is 27,74 gb and that's the space it's currently using on my HD.


OK. Thanks a lot !


----------



## PianoWithSam (Jan 24, 2021)

Banquet said:


> I agree the Spitfire info isn't obviously clear re. the differences between space required for install and space actually used. BCT download is 27,74 gb and that's the space it's currently using on my HD.


What's BCT? Too many acronyms are being thrown around and we're all getting confused, lol.

How much storage does the Contemporary Drama Toolkit take up? I see it says 28GB required during install but is that how much it takes up full stop?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 24, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> What's BCT? Too many acronyms are being thrown around ...


Fair question, since I think it should be BDT -- British Drama Toolkit.


----------



## CromoFX (Jan 24, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> How much storage does the Contemporary Drama Toolkit take up?


CDT is 25,8 GB


----------



## Banquet (Jan 24, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Fair question, since I think it should be BDT -- British Drama Toolkit.


Sorry, I meant CDT


----------



## BWG (Jan 24, 2021)

This sounds excellent to me. I already use BDT a fair bit so it seems like a really nice addition.


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 24, 2021)

Just went to purchase and don't see an option to download? Just provide HD for $99. Can someone confirm that this can be downloaded once I purchase?


----------



## Marsen (Jan 24, 2021)

MusicStudent said:


> Just went to purchase and don't see an option to download? Just provide HD for $99. Can someone confirm that this can be downloaded once I purchase?


Sure it will.
Just Download is the default.


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 24, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Sure it will.
> Just Download is the default.


Thanks much, here I go again. And it was just a month ago I thought I was done!


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 24, 2021)

Their servers must be smokin cause this is going to be an overnight download.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 24, 2021)

Just finished downloading it and some of the patches are very glitchy for me.

Gonna try to redownload it in the morning hopefully that fixes it

Edit: Messed with it a little more and figured out I didn’t have all the mic mixes active on some of the patches which is why I was confused it didn’t sound like the walkthrough 

Silly me 😅


----------



## AJHnob (Jan 25, 2021)

Rory said:


> There's a simple tweak in Kontakt to address this:



Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 25, 2021)

AJHnob said:


> Thank you for sharing this!


That is exactly what I needed to find and when I need to find it. Spitfire should be paying you guys. It took a bit of a tweak but this works for me to easily play all three levels.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 25, 2021)

If you hit the spanner on the CDT interface (not Kontakt's spanner) then you can access the velocity curve setting they've built in and adjust that.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jan 25, 2021)

Very cliche library with drowned sounds with spatial processing. Sorry, I don't feel inspired.


----------



## Harry (Jan 25, 2021)

I was expecting to press a finger and get some layered loops but its not like that at all. Seems to be like a kontakt multi but in 1 patch, layers sound depending on velocity. Im not digging that concept to be honest. I play to feel not play louder just to get a lead sound if you see what I mean.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 25, 2021)

AndyP said:


> In the course of the TON sales I got BDT and use it very rarely.


Me too! BDT just doesn't do anything for me, but I'm sure I'll need it for a niche project at some point. I think the upgrade for BDT owners is $124 or something, I may take a chance.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Just finished downloading it and some of the patches are very glitchy for me.
> 
> ‘Procedural pad” goes out of tune and ‘Procedural textures’ isn’t activating properly and just makes a static-y noise
> 
> ...


Redownloaded it and I'm still having problems

Can someone who owns it try out 'procedural textures' and how it sounds on your end?

Want to make sure its not just a problem on my end.


----------



## Marsen (Jan 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Redownloaded it and I'm still having problems
> 
> Can someone who owns it try out 'procedural textures' and how it sounds on your end?
> 
> Want to make sure its not just a problem on my end.


Sounds ok for me. There is some moving pitch, which sounds like intended.
The textures patch makes noise in the high velocities yes, but it's sounddesign.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 25, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Sounds ok for me. There is some moving pitch, which sounds like intended.
> The textures patch makes noise in the high velocities yes, but it's sounddesign.


It's hard to explain I'll try to get a video recording sometime tonight if I can figure out how to

I'm also having script errors anytime I try to adjust anything on the adsr, even had the gui nobs glitch out a few times so I take it's definitely just on my end than


----------



## Marsen (Jan 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> It's hard to explain I'll try to get a video recording sometime tonight if I can figure out how to
> 
> I'm also having script errors anytime I try to adjust anything on the adsr, even had the gui nobs glitch out a few times so I take it's definitely just on my end than


Well, that's strange. Did you made a batch re-save?
Do you use the latest version of kontakt?


----------



## AMBi (Jan 25, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Well, that's strange. Did you made a batch re-save?
> Do you use the latest version of kontakt?


I just figured it out! Not all the mic mixes are active when it loads up and I missed the part midway through the walkthrough where Paul activates them for the synths textural section. So I wasn’t getting the ‘full’ sound just a non tonal layer.
I feel silly for not looking further into it since I encountered other bugs before and thought it was apart of that so sorry for the bother

I’m still experiencing some issues with the adsr, gui, and scripting errors though so Ill try to iron those out tonight in someway and I’ll try the batch re-saving trick you mentioned and see if that fixes it.

Thank you so much! 😇


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Redownloaded it and I'm still having problems
> 
> Can someone who owns it try out 'procedural textures' and how it sounds on your end?
> 
> Want to make sure its not just a problem on my end.


I don't know what you are referring to with " procedural textures"?

But, I hear some wanky stuff. Not in the Combi Textural which is clear as a bell and sweet as honey, but in the Synth Textural. I can only assume it is distortion of some of the layers. I am not a big fan of distorted sounds so I will just skip those it that is really how they are intended to sound.


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> I just figured it out! Not all the mic mixes are active when it loads up and I missed the part midway through the walkthrough where Paul activates them for the synths textural section. So I wasn’t getting the ‘full’ sound just a non tonal layer.
> 
> I’m still experiencing some issues with the adsr, gui, and scripting errors though so Ill try to iron those out tonight in someway and I’ll try the batch re-saving trick you mentioned and see if that fixes it.
> 
> Thank you so much! 😇


I seem to have all the same issues you are reporting, but I have no idea how you are resolving them? "Not all the mics are active..." what do we do about that? And the scripting errors, I got them too... But my ADSR is fine. So I am back to reviewing "How it works Video".


----------



## Marsen (Jan 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> I just figured it out! Not all the mic mixes are active when it loads up and I missed the part midway through the walkthrough where Paul activates them for the synths textural section. So I wasn’t getting the ‘full’ sound just a non tonal layer.
> I feel silly for not looking further into it since I encountered other bugs before and thought it was apart of that so sorry for the bother
> 
> I’m still experiencing some issues with the adsr, gui, and scripting errors though so Ill try to iron those out tonight in someway and I’ll try the batch re-saving trick you mentioned and see if that fixes it.
> ...


The adsr Gui shouldn't look like that. If you are on newest kontakt, you should reach out to SA support.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 25, 2021)

MusicStudent said:


> I seem to have all the same issues you are reporting, but I have no idea how you are resolving them? "Not all the mics are active..." what do we do about that? And the scripting errors, I got them too... But my ADSR is fine. So I am back to reviewing "How it works Video".



I haven't been able to resolve anything yet. My first 'problem' was just my fault for not having all the mics active so there's nothing to fix there! Some of the textural synths (mainly the 'procedural textures' patch) have a distorted, almost non tonal sound so just turn the fx mic on and they become beautiful ambiences.
As for the other stuff I'll just have to wait and see if an update or support can get it fixed.

Since we're having similar issued are you on Mac by chance?


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 26, 2021)

> ...are you on Mac by chance?


No, Win10 PC


----------



## AMBi (Jan 26, 2021)

MusicStudent said:


> No, Win10 PC


I’m on Mac, at least we know it’s not platform specific now


----------



## Rory (Jan 26, 2021)

New Spitfire video:


----------



## Marsen (Jan 26, 2021)

Looks like Glacier Keys is the new add-on for CDT 😉


----------



## easyrider (Feb 1, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what CDT is £ when you already have BTD


----------



## davidson (Feb 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Can anyone tell me what CDT is £ when you already have BTD


£109.86


----------



## fourier (Feb 1, 2021)

This looks like a great VST for those very busy composers that can quickly layer and create themes for short deadlines, but for those approaching this on a more hobby-basis like me; wouldn't these sounds be quite easy to recognize? I bought BT Phobos on the basis that you had a lot of freedom to alter the sound, despite it's limitations in not being able to introduce own samples to the engine - doesn't this just give you a highly curated version of BT Phobos, or am I missing just how much you can alter and manipulate the presets?

If someone has played around with CDT and designing their own sounds from the out-of-the-box presets it would be great to listen to some to get a sense of how much you can make them your own.

I'm not trying to frame the VST in a negative light here, just trying to make an informed decision (as there's no trial option). On the webpage "freedom to create" (paraphrasing) seem to be a prominent selling argument, whereas I feel constrained by what I percieve as limited freedom.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 1, 2021)

fourier said:


> This looks like a great VST for those very busy composers that can quickly layer and create themes for short deadlines, but for those approaching this on a more hobby-basis like me; wouldn't these sounds be quite easy to recognize? I bought BT Phobos on the basis that you had a lot of freedom to alter the sound, despite it's limitations in not being able to introduce own samples to the engine - doesn't this just give you a highly curated version of BT Phobos, or am I missing just how much you can alter and manipulate the presets?
> 
> If someone has played around with CDT and designing their own sounds from the out-of-the-box presets it would be great to listen to some to get a sense of how much you can make them your own.
> 
> I'm not trying to frame the VST in a negative light here, just trying to make an informed decision (as there's no trial option). On the webpage "freedom to create" (paraphrasing) seem to be a prominent selling argument, whereas I feel constrained by what I percieve as limited freedom.


I think for the hobbyist, they are more inspiration than anything else. You can create this in your DAW (especially if you have a number of Spitfire's texture libraries), but this allows you to just play the sound. No real fussing about with a number of VI's to get them to work together. I have a few instruments like this. Sometimes they make it into the end piece, other times I just enjoy playing chords on my keyboard and having a finished music sound come out of the speakers. It makes me happy. And it usually starts me on making some music that may or may not end up anything like the inspiration. 

I'm still iffy on this one, only because I'm not a big synths person. Even though I seem to own a whole lot of them.....


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2021)

Cool, looks like @Simeon is going to do a live stream on both Drama Toolkits, with some composing on the fly!

@Spitfire Team Thanks for providing him with the libraries - he’s such a cool reviewer.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 3, 2021)

easyrider said:


> when you already have BTD


British Trauma Droolkit?


----------



## chrisav (Feb 3, 2021)

rottoy said:


> British Trauma Droolkit?


Finally, the sound of overworked NHS staff, at your fingertips, in an instant


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Finally, the sound of overworked NHS staff, at your fingertips, in an instant


Blame Johnson for is complete ineptness at everything....


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 3, 2021)

The demos do nothing in the way of inspiring me or motivating me to get this. The BDT demos....same thing. Neither of them get me excited.


----------



## ism (Feb 3, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> The demos do nothing in the way of inspiring me or motivating me to get this. The BDT demos....same thing. Neither of them get me excited.



Unique in Spitfire’s tradition of demos, I have the same experience that the BDT demos simply did nothing to resonate with how I would use the library. 

And yet the library itself, completely different story. I absolutely love it despite my complete disinterest in ever writing underscore for any kind of British drama.


----------



## river angler (Feb 3, 2021)

fiction said:


> ...there's not many content considering how recognisable it will be after a while.


I have no doubt Spitfire will sell loads of CDT this year especially to those composers needing to create cues in a hurry. However I agree libraries like this become overused pretty quickly by the very nature of their samples "baked in" sonics.

I have BDT and some of Spitfires classical instrument based EVO libraries but won't be buying CDT. As their EVO libraries and indeed BDT are classical instrument based they don't really fall into that category of having a particularly recognisable pedigree as the samples are in all essence just classical instrument samples. In this context their sonics fall into a more perfunctory roll in any quality composition. The trouble with providing "baked in" type samples is that you are stuck with those samples that are simply recordings of a single synth patch (or blend of) programmed to sound a particular way. CDT does sound lush, modern and extremely cinematic but is only actually the software equivalent of "rompler" hardware synths from the past like the Roland U-220 which are in essence just samples with a single ADSR and some reverb.

For media composers under tight deadlines I have no doubt this is an extremely useful tool that offers instant off the shelf sonic blends for underscore on those jobs working under tight deadlines. However it's not for me as I prefer to use my own blends created with the ample hardware and software I already have. Over the years I have accumulated a vast collection of both customed Kontakt multis and specific hardware/software hybrid "blends" that I can recall at any given moment. Admittedly this has been something I have always invested time in throughout my career and no doubt a lot of comments here are from younger composers than myself who are just starting out.

However what I would say to any composer who is seeking his own individual style: I can't emphasise more the importance of creating your own sonics. In the film trailer market for example the producers are constantly looking for trailer pitches that have non recognisable samples all be it in a very formulaic genre. Similarly film directors are often looking for a composer who not only composes intriguing compositions but also has his own sonic identity. I read a lot of peoples comments here by those who talk about "caving in" when they have already admitted they have an arsenal of sonic tools already at their disposal! With the wealth of sonics available to all of us these days how many libraries/plugin effects does one really need to create lush sonic blends? !!!

When it comes to synth/hybrid based libraries for me they have to be highly programmable in order to offer the potential to create ones own unique sounds. Period. I rarely buy libraries these days as I find I have enough tools to push the envelope of my own sonic imagination. A competent composer can do this with the tools he already has if he just puts his or her own mind to it!


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 10, 2021)

I spent my first 15 minutes with this library and have to say... hmmm. A lot of the patches seem to be the same samples with a bit of distortion or an octave thrown in. The bass category is so bass-ic it made my Stylaphone a lot more cocky... The volume of the patches is all over the place. Some barely audible and others quite loud. "But Darren..." you say. "Music has dynamics and some sounds are louder than others..." I get it. But "this" isn't "that"

Perhaps there should have been a tad more "curating" in the curation of this library? Perhaps I just need to play it a bit more? Or maybe I just don't drink enough...?

It is a bit more dramatic than the British Drama Toolkit which I have owned for years but only used in one song. Albeit, it did do the trick as after I played the song for a British friend of mine he apologized for the whole Empire building thing in a very dramatic way....

Now I have to go downstairs and tell my wife this is the best thing ever so that she doesn't smack me upside the head for buying more stuff I don't really need. How's that for drama?


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 10, 2021)

I have and really like most of the Spitfire libraries I have but I don’t really look at synth oriented products as their forte.
When I think of Spitfire I gravitate towards,Orchestral,Evo’s,sampled instruments and Swarm oriented releases not synths.
So I can honestly say when there’s a new Spitfire release and it’s synth oriented I’m generally not going to even check it out.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 10, 2021)

Keep going back to the demos and everything in me says don't waste your money. I had the same feeling when I bought Spitfire Studio Woodwinds. Unfortunately, I didn't listen to my gut then and ended up wasting my money. I won't do that this time.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Feb 10, 2021)

dpasdernick said:


> I spent my first 15 minutes with this library and have to say... hmmm. A lot of the patches seem to be the same samples with a bit of distortion or an octave thrown in. The bass category is so bass-ic it made my Stylaphone a lot more cocky... The volume of the patches is all over the place. Some barley audible and others quite loud. "But Darren..." you say. "Music has dynamics and some sounds are louder than others..." I get it. But "this" isn't "that"
> 
> Perhaps there should have been a tad more "curating" in the curation of this library? Perhaps I just need to play it a bit more? Or maybe I just don't drink enough...?
> 
> ...


Perhaps you can write some dramatic underscore (with CDT) for your confession to your wife.
Then it will seem like a great investment if she doesn't smack you.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 10, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Keep going back to the demos and everything in me says don't waste your money. I had the same feeling when I bought Spitfire Studio Woodwinds. Unfortunately, I didn't listen to my gut then and ended up wasting my money. I won't do that this time.


Come on, you know you want it! Resistance is futile!

But in all seriousness, I know where you're coming from. I think this one's a good tool to add to our collections, but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 11, 2021)

Good news is I had a long run, bought a lot of great sounds and had no buyer regret over the holidays. But that came to an end with this purchase. This is not a plug you play. It plays and you just go along for the ride. I should have know I don't like these synth sounds...


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 11, 2021)

MusicStudent said:


> Good news is I had a long run, bought a lot of great sounds and had no buyer regret over the holidays. But that came to an end with this purchase. This is not a plug you play. It plays and you just go along for the ride. I should have know I don't like these synth sounds...


Hopefully you find a use for it eventually. The synth sounds stopped me from buying this one. However, I've bought a number of these textural libraries as part of bundles in the past and they have come in handy for "scoring" to picture (a.k.a. music assignments where I had to add music to a 30 sec commercial or some of these contests I've tried entering) Mostly, though, they do sit there. Put them on an HDD of less used libraries so they don't take up your SSD space and you are good.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok, I was on the fence with this one. I have BDT and for the most part I like it a lot. I do struggle with the velocity layers not transitioning smoothly as I play, but I adjust my playing and do ok. I've also tweaked a few patches by changing the crossover points under the hood. It's a very cool library, but like I've said before, how cool would it be if you could just adjust those lines in the velocity field and lower or raise the crossover points on the fly. It would improve the experience greatly IMO.

Ok, on to CDT. For the reasons above and my general avoidance of guitar samples, I was on the fence, but after checking Spitfires and other users walkthroughs a few times I was drawn to get it. I don't regret it. It is very cool. Beautiful textures that bridge acoustic, electric and synth sounds with fantastic results. Killer pads and beds with all sorts of little things bubbling up and down here and there. And even though I generally don't like guitar samples, there are some great sounds in here with soft trems and subtle repeating notes bubbling underneath. Really nice! The electric cello and violin sound really great as well. I also find the velocity transitioning to be less problematic for me than BDT. 

If anyone is on the fence for any of the reasons I was, I say go for it. I very happy I did.


----------



## Marsen (Feb 11, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> . I also find the velocity transitioning to be less problematic for me than BDT.


Same here.
What bothered me in BDT, is working real fluid and more organic in CDT.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 11, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> Ok, I was on the fence with this one. I have BDT and for the most part I like it a lot. I do struggle with the velocity layers not transitioning smoothly as I play, but I adjust my playing and do ok. I've also tweaked a few patches by changing the crossover points under the hood. It's a very cool library, but like I've said before, how cool would it be if you could just adjust those lines in the velocity field and lower or raise the crossover points on the fly. It would improve the experience greatly IMO.
> 
> Ok, on to CDT. For the reasons above and my general avoidance of guitar samples, I was on the fence, but after checking Spitfires and other users walkthroughs a few times I was drawn to get it. I don't regret it. It is very cool. Beautiful textures that bridge acoustic, electric and synth sounds with fantastic results. Killer pads and beds with all sorts of little things bubbling up and down here and there. And even though I generally don't like guitar samples, there are some great sounds in here with soft trems and subtle repeating notes bubbling underneath. Really nice! The electric cello and violin sound really great as well. I also find the velocity transitioning to be less problematic for me than BDT.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence for any of the reasons I was, I say go for it. I very happy I did.


Good to read this detail ! Helps offset relevant, yet deflating comments. Have BDT and drawn to use in conjunction as some examples have explored. 👍


----------



## easyrider (Feb 11, 2021)

I’m still on the fence.....


----------



## Fleer (Feb 17, 2021)

Me too ... don’t seem to be able to jump ...


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

If I was to buy BDT now would I still get a discount on CDT ?


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 18, 2021)

Have BDT and CDT price is $199. right now.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 18, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Have BDT and CDT price is $199. right now.


Sale is over on. Have to wait until next Christmas probably


----------



## method1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Anyone notice the sine bass (b3 - last keyswitch) is messed up?
Some of the notes sound distorted, and some sound softer than others, even at the same velocity.


----------



## Ray Toler (Feb 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Sale is over on. Have to wait until next Christmas probably


Since it came out after Jan 1, I don't think CDT will see a 40% off price until the Spring 2022 sale. After more extensive exploration and a bit of use, I don't think I'd pay more than that... I appreciate all of the work that had to have gone into the curation and programming of this one, but it's just too narrow to warrant their current full price, for me at least. It is very fun to play, but I don't know that I'd repurchase this one except for a very specific need.


----------



## kevinh (Dec 30, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> I don't think CDT will see a 40% off price until the Spring 2022 sale


 It’s on sale at 40% off for one more day if anyone missed it


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 31, 2021)

kevinh said:


> It’s on sale at 40% off for one more day if anyone missed it


Got mine yesterday. Will try it out maybe this weekend.


----------



## mgaewsj (Feb 2, 2022)

I got it during the last sale too,
the first thing I did has been rescoring the trailer  
I also used Modus' choir though...


----------

